# Outer Skin Ripped Off By Wind



## Maxx2005 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello All,
I have looked around this site and have not seen this question covered so I will ask.

I have a 2005 Outback Sydney 5th wheel that I have owned about 4 months. After using the trailer a lot I have discovered many quirks and have been able to fix many but this one is a biggy. I had what appeared to mild delamination on both sides of the peak due to seam leakage on the roof/front cap joint, just at the edges so the water came down the bedroom wall around the windows. I fixed the leaks and as the delamination was very faint (just a slight wave in the skin) all seemed well until the next trip (admittedly now I realize there is apparently really no such thing as "mild" delamination) . I drove from Wisconsin to North Carolina yesterday, the trip was smooth as silk and as I fueled up with just 20 miles to go all was well. However then I arrived at site and was missing 4 feet of my curb side nose skin! Just gone, ripped clean out of the trim and shredded at the leak line under the window. The Luan is still there. As the skin is one big solid piece all the way to the rear, how is this repaired? I figure I will have to put in a panel and have a seam but what if any is the standard here? Help?
Thanks in advance,
Maxx


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Howdy and welcome to the site!

From the sounds of things, it looks you're in for spending some $$ and taking it in to the dealer. I doubt this is a DIY job.

Enjoy the rest of your trip, and don't drive it back in the rain. The bare luan is very susceptible to water damage.

Another thought... If the remainder of the side is in danger of getting wind behind it and coming off as well, you may want to put something over the edge to secure it. Yet another use for duct tape?


----------



## Maxx2005 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome Justman!

I am parked for the next 7 weeks so as soon as I saw the problem I covered the Luan with plastic sheeting and HD outdoor duct tape. Hopefully will fix before having to travel again! The remaining skin is tight to the Luan and the Fiberglass (or Filon?) is tapered for a relatively smooth transition to the Luan so wind should not be able to get underneath- that being said I have NO desire to risk it.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I would look into replacing with a new plastic cap like the newer models. If it fits it looks like a def upgrade. I have wondered about that since I saw them.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The problem is not doing the work, though it will take two people to get the panel in place initially. A handy guy could do the entire job in a afternoon.

The problem is getting the front cap material or at least it seems to be. Of all the people that have had to replace the front cap this has been the stumbling block.

The new plastic fronts would not fit due to the shape of the nose.

The repair will require you to remove both front corner trims, and all the screws. Scrape the Dicor off the top edge. Pull the light fixtures.
Next you should be able to pull the entire panel off. Insulation in the cap may need repair from water damage. Use foam block insulation in place of the fiberglass batt insulation that is there. Fill gaps with expanded foam.

Hopefully you have a nice concrete drive way or other large flat floor area you can lay the new panel out on. Lay the old one on top of it and mark the light locations. Now come the 10 minutes you need the second person to place and hold the panel while you install a few screws. Use self tapping screws and be generous. Replace all the trim and lights. Then apply plenty of Dicor to the top edge, silicone the hole where the wiring for the lights come through and the top edge of the lights.

Job done execpt for the decal and that you can do at home.

If you can not get to this before you head home then a good marine grade paint over the luan to seal it and you should be okay till you can repair it correctly.


----------



## Maxx2005 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies! The portion that is gone is not the actual front of the nose but rather the curb side of the peak. I cannot replace the whole panel as it is one piece down the entire side of the trailer (above the trim line). I figure there must be a panel (of something equivalent if not the exact same materiel) that I can cut to shape. Remove the right corner trim, attach panel (adhesive, screws?) then overlap to the rear the remaining good skin by a few inches and place a trim strip. All joints/holes weather sealed, etc. It would not look like original equipment of course but as close and as clean as possible.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Maxx2005 said:


> Thanks for all the replies! The portion that is gone is not the actual front of the nose but rather the curb side of the peak. I cannot replace the whole panel as it is one piece down the entire side of the trailer (above the trim line). I figure there must be a panel (of something equivalent if not the exact same materiel) that I can cut to shape. Remove the right corner trim, attach panel (adhesive, screws?) then overlap to the rear the remaining good skin by a few inches and place a trim strip. All joints/holes weather sealed, etc. It would not look like original equipment of course but as close and as clean as possible.


Sorry I thought you were talking about the nose of the trailer.

The way the side is bonded I can not think of a easy way to make the repair. Replacing the side is really out of the question. Can you post a picture of the damage?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

The filon sheeting is not a problem if you know where to buy it! You can buy it from 5 to 40 feet long and its 102 wide. You could actually do the entire side over if you wanted to if you want it seam free.

http://www.rvsurplus.net/catalog/display.php?product_id=1879

You could just expoxy it in place or use a good glue. Youll have to make a new seam down the side of the trailer, but at least it will be fixed.

Youll need a joint between the old skin and new skin. http://www.rvsurplus.net/catalog/display.php?product_id=963

Then youll need a piece of trim for the center of the joint. http://www.rvsurplus.net/catalog/display.php?product_id=319

This happens fairly often on older rvs. Its really not a big deal to fix it.. The whole deal is how pretty do you want it is the question.


----------

